# Does your cat "giggle?" And also, what does this mean?



## poisonedsodapop (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry for posting another thread but this really doesn't fit into my previous one. Sometimes my cat makes these sounds that really can be described as nothing else but a giggle. I'll pet her and if she's not expecting it she'll turn around and look at me and make that giggle sound. Or she'll make it while playing. Anyone else heard this giggling?

Also, my cat has these pink fuzzy wands. The sticks on them are plastic and see through. One of them (she has 3 but one has been missing for a few weeks) actually has a broken stick because of how she drags them around. She LOVES to carry these around the house but she sometimes she will seek me out specifically with the toy. She'll come to me and sometimes she'll drop the toy (maybe wanting to play?). But sometimes she'll look at me and meow, walk up the stairs, come back with the toy, and keep doing this over and over. She also used to do this with a little bunny but I think she enjoys the wand more. Is she trying to communicate something to me or is this just normal cat behavior? She also loves putting her toys in her water bowl. Her poor bunny received that treatment so many times. She does it to all her pink wands now too.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I think the "giggle" you are talking about may be what we here at CF call a "trill". Does it kinda sound like the sound you make when you use your tongue to roll your R's?

If your kitty likes the clear plastic wand a lot, you should buy her some peacock feathers. My Nito LOVES carrying those around everywhere! It's cute that she puts things in her water dish  At least she doesn't dump it all over the place (a daily Nito occurrence!)


----------



## Stacie (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, my Willow does this constantly. If you say her name when she is sleeping or say 'Silly-Willy' she will wake up and trill or come running up to you, and jump on your lap while trilling. I love it!


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

my cat azores trills like theres no tomorrow. she also meows loudly and often. if you just look at her she meows, if you meow back, she meows back, and then its a contest. shes so vocal that we actually looked for a quiet cat as an addition. jade our new cat was at first quiet. but now shes just as annoying. the cute thing with her is that her meow is more of a meh. so she mehs alot lol.


----------

